

Indiegogo Project for Star Trek Pilot Directed by Tim "Tuvok" Russ - msie
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/star-trek-renegades

======
Casseres
Just donated at the LIEUTENANT level.

Hopefully they can reach their $90,000 milestone for better costumes. Only
$6,444 to go at the time of this comment.

~~~
IbJacked
All goals met, with the exception of the final goal of 200,000, which would
get us the new bridge designed by John Eaves. 21 hours to go at the time of
this writing.

